# Quantum of Solace



## fragile1

'007 Quantum of Solace '
Any idea what does it mean in English , and/or in Polish? Maybe it is some idiom.
It could be for me something like  'Cena pocieszenia', but ??? I'm not so sure.


----------



## robin74

"Quantum" w takim zwrocie to raczej "odrobina". Na pewno nie "cena".


----------



## majlo

It's about taking a small amount of comfort after suffering.
It's something you can easily find on the web.


----------



## fragile1

Majlo, not so easy. Both words have different minings in Polish. Two answers, two meanings. Thank you for the answer.


----------



## Thomas1

This thread may be useful:
Quantum of Solace


----------



## fragile1

Thank you, Thomas1, could you please write that title in short words in Polish?


----------



## Thomas1

Fragile, it is hard to translate it into Polish keeping all that conveys the original title. Literally it is: kwant pocieszenia. I've come up with "pierwiastek ukojenia", but there are surely better options.


----------



## majlo

fragile1 said:


> Majlo, not so easy. Both words have different minings in Polish. Two answers, two meanings. Thank you for the answer.



I just checked "quantum of solace" against Google, and I found its meaning. Of course the ultimate translation would be difficult, as Thomas points out. However, I'm really fond of "pierwiastek ukojenia".


----------



## fragile1

That is not the problem what any word means. The problem is, that it must be something difficult if that movie in Poland has  no translated title. But I am sure, there is some answer.
What about the idiom: slabe pocieszenie? It does fit for your ears?


----------



## majlo

Some titles are simply better left in its original form, _vide _"Pulp Fiction". I think "Quantum of Solace" is on of them. I don't know what I'd think about this movie if it was titled "Słabe pocieszenie," which - answering your question - I don't think is an idiom.


----------



## fragile1

Ok, sounds logic, Matrix


----------



## kknd

Spróbowałbym jeszcze opcjonalnie _cząstka_ zamiast 'kwantu'. Mam chyba nawet lepsze: _odrobina ukojenia/pocieszenia_. Mimo wszystko nie brzmi tak samo dobrze...  (brak tego 'kwantu').


----------



## Thomas1

Kknd podsunąłeś mi pomysł. Możnaby było pokombinować ze słowem _cząsteczka_, np: _cząsteczka pocieszenia_.


----------

